# Randlos drucken, immer 2mm weißer Rand



## Sarasocke (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo !

Ich arbeite mit PSE 6 und einem Pixma 4500. Ich drucke Grußkarten in Grösse A5 faltbar in A6, sie bestehen aus zwei Bilder. Beide Bilder sind A6 bzw 105 x 148mm
Egal was ich mache, ist immer an einer Seite ein weisser Rand von 2 mm.

Die Karten sind aus Photopapier und im Druckmenu gibt es in keine A5 Einstellung. Also wird A4 gewählt und nur die Hälfte gedruckt.

Die Bilder messen genau 105 x 148mm, die Karten auch. Ich wähle meine zwei Bilder aus, gehe zu drucken. Drucker-Voreinstellung steht auf randloser Druck und  Erweiterungsumfang ganz rechts. Medientyp : Fotopapier matt. Papierformat A4 (A5 gibt es nicht). Druckformat und Optionen : eigenes Format - 105 x 148, jedes Foto einmal und Zuschneiden anklicken.

Beim Vorschau sieht alles super aus, aber beim Druck kommt der weisse Rand unten. Wenn es tatsächlich ein A4 Blatt wäre, wäre es quasi in der Mitte vom Blatt.

Ich habe probiert die Bilder auf 105 x 150mm zu machen, hilft nix. 

Ach so, ich habe auch über das Drucker-Menu probiert. Photopapier gibt es auch nur A4, aber dann nur die Hälfte und randlos ausgesucht. Selbes Ergebnis.

So muss ich bei jeder Karte ein Stück abschneiden. Ich hoffe jemand weiss die Lösung !

Danke !


----------



## oskar55 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo Sarasocke,

die Druckereinstellungen verstehe ich nicht, wenn es ein Din A 5 sein soll,
muß das eigene Format auf 21x14.8 cm eingestellt werden.
Genauso groß muß auch die Photoshopdatei sein.
Beim Randlos Drucken sollte auch "auf Mediengröße skalieren", oder " in Druckbereich
einpassen" ausgestellt sein.
Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab bei Vista und bei einem Canon das gleiche Problem. Ich hab es unelegant umgangen in dem ich per Standardwindowsbildanzeige drucke. Da macht er es randlos...


----------



## Sarasocke (10. Februar 2009)

@ Oskar
Da sind zwei Bilder die auf einer A5 Karte passen müssen, deswegen 105 x 148mm. Alles ist auch dementsprechend eingestellt.

@ Ex1tus
hmmm... Standardwindowsbildanzeige  - könntest du die Methode näher erläutern ? Das würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Wenn man bei Vista einen Doppelklick auf ein Bild macht (blbla.jpg zum Beispiel), dann kannst du oben auch "drucken" auswählen. Mit diesem Menü dann einfach drucken, so hats bei mir funktioniert. Wenn du hohe Qualität haben willst speicher deine Datei als *.tif und versuche die über diese Anzeige zu drucken...


----------



## Sarasocke (10. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man bei Vista einen Doppelklick auf ein Bild macht (blbla.jpg zum Beispiel), dann kannst du oben auch "drucken" auswählen. Mit diesem Menü dann einfach drucken, so hats bei mir funktioniert. Wenn du hohe Qualität haben willst speicher deine Datei als *.tif und versuche die über diese Anzeige zu drucken...



Geht das auch für zwei Bilder auf einmal  ? So weit ich sehe, geht das nur für einzelne. Wenn ich zwei auf einem Blatt möchte, gibt's Ränder. Oder mache ich was falsch ...


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Bei mir gehts auch mit zwei....


----------



## Sarasocke (10. Februar 2009)

Nur, dass wir nicht von zwei verschiedenen Sachen sprechen ... 

Ich suche die zwei Bilder aus, die nebeneinander auf die Hälfte eines A4 Blattes gedruckt werden sollten. Weiter geht's zum Canon Drucker Programm. Wenn man randlos anclickt, geht es nur mit Fotopapier (was auch richtig ist), dann auch nur mit A4, nicht A5, also A4 wählen.

Die Windows Anzeige gibt dann die Wahl aus ganzseitiger Ausdrücke von einem Bild oder weiter unten gescrollt die Kontaktabzüge von 35, 2, 3, 4 oder 9 Bilder zusammen auf dem Blatt. Nehme ich die 2er, gibt einen Rand und ich vermute das Programm denke es müsste einen A4 Blatt bedruckt werden.

Wenn ich statt randlos "an Seite anpassen" nehme, gibt es auch A5, geht auch mit zwei Bildern. Aber mit Rand


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

Sorry, hatte dich nocht nicht 100% verstanden. Da es ja A5 ist und du mehrere drucken willst, schmeiß doch schon in Photoshop zwei A5er auf ein A4-Format und druck es dann per Windowsanzeige...


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2009)

Moin
Erstmal ist es möglich über PS randlos zu drucken, da brauch es keinen Umweg über Windows.
Die Checkbox "An Seite anpassen" muss leer sein, sowie "Randlos" im Druckmenü angecheckt.
Was mich grad brennend interessiert ist: Kann dein Drucker überhaupt DinA4 randlos drucken?
Bei den meisten Druckern gilt diese Option nur für kleinformatige Papiere wie zB DinA6 (Postkarte).

Schau mal in des Büchlein zum Drucker, bevor weiter Frust aufgebaut und unnötig Energie verschwendet wird 

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Die Checkbox "An Seite anpassen" muss leer sein, sowie "Randlos" im Druckmenü angecheckt.


Ging bzw. geht bei mir trotzdem nicht...mit Umweg über Windows schon. Zum Glück muss ich nicht so oft drucken .


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Bei den meisten Druckern gilt diese Option nur für kleinformatige Papiere wie zB DinA6 (Postkarte).


Der hier in der Firma hat 100 Öcken gekostet und kann DINA4 randlos...Anscheinend wird das jetzt auch bei den billigen Dingern Standard...


----------



## Sarasocke (28. Februar 2009)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Moin
> Erstmal ist es möglich über PS randlos zu drucken, da brauch es keinen Umweg über Windows.
> Die Checkbox "An Seite anpassen" muss leer sein, sowie "Randlos" im Druckmenü angecheckt.
> Was mich grad brennend interessiert ist: Kann dein Drucker überhaupt DinA4 randlos drucken?
> ...



Hallo !
Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe - ich bin etwas Faschings-beschädigt. D.h. ich habe jede Menge Bilder gemacht und soll sie auch ausdrucken.

Dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass nicht nur habe ich einen weissen Rand unten am Bild, sondern wird das Bild nicht mittig ausgedrückt. Ich habe versucht Bilder auf Karten zu drucken und wollte einen Rahmen machen und einen Titel darein schreiben. Ein Teil von den Rahmen wird unten abgeschnitten und dafür habe ich die 2mm weisser Rand.
Mein Rahmen wird an einer vertikalen Seite auch zur Hälfte abgeschnitten. 
Ich kireg echt die Krise!

Achso, ja, mein Drucker kann (angeblich) randlos drucken.

Ich hoffe jemand kann helfen !


----------

